# Lustige/Coole wow namen



## sogynm (19. September 2009)

kennt ihr witzige wow namen??
mir fällt mom keiner ein ich mach nämlich nen neubeginn^^
also ich hab vor nen untoten hexer zu zocken eingefallen ist mir bis jetzt nur : Marzipa(i)n


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Maxugon


----------



## Herr Blizzard (19. September 2009)

Maxugon


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Maxugon


Maxugon


----------



## Deis (19. September 2009)

Trittbrettfahrer
Kartoffelkanone
Senfg(l)as
Witcher


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Trittbrettfahrer


Meine Mathelehrerin hieß "Frau Deis" ...wie alt bist du xD?


----------



## Lefrondon (19. September 2009)

Hmm, mal schauen, ich schlage mal auf meine Tastatur:
<iolrg
Da ist ein Sonderzeichen drin, das kommt erstmal weg:
iolrg
Das klingt doof. Ein bisschen rumspielen und tadaa:
irg

/done


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2009)

Duschvorhang


----------



## Herr Blizzard (19. September 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Duschvorhang




Der Name ist zwar nicht witzig aber verdammt durchdacht.


----------



## _Yo_ (19. September 2009)

Maxugon 



Genau bis hierin war es noch lustig (; das heißt wer das jetzt nochmal macht ist im "unlustigen Bereich" (;


----------



## Deis (19. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Meine Mathelehrerin hieß "Frau Deis" ...wie alt bist du xD?



26 ... und keine Frau *g*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breath_of_Fire#Deis


----------



## NoxActor (19. September 2009)

Weissbier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (19. September 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Hmm, mal schauen, ich schlage mal auf meine Tastatur:
> <iolrg
> Da ist ein Sonderzeichen drin, das kommt erstmal weg:
> iolrg
> ...



geile idee ich probier das auch mal:
bhgbuz
=bgbuz^^


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Der Name ist zwar nicht witzig aber verdammt durchdacht.


Damit kann ich dir nur Recht geben.

Klobrille


----------



## The Awakening (19. September 2009)

fürn schmmanen: Schamihaar  ^^


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> 26 ... und keine Frau *g*
> 
> [post="0"]Deis[/post]


Danke , jetzt weiß ich endlich wieso meine alte Mathelehrerin so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (19. September 2009)

Schinken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2009)

@Herr Blizzard: Ich find den Namen witzig!


----------



## NoxActor (19. September 2009)

Throll anstatt Thrall xD


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> @Herr Blizzard: Ich find den Namen witzig!


Petersburg
Luxemburg
Schweinsfurt


----------



## frian (19. September 2009)

snidelwoodz ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (19. September 2009)

Klebepistole


----------



## NoxActor (19. September 2009)

Kenne noch ne Tauren Druidin die Diemilkakuh heisst xD


----------



## Er4yzer (19. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> fürn schmmanen: Schamihaar ^^




hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch ich facerolle mal über die tastatur:
5z6thgren ==> Zthgren
naja :/


----------



## Charly3665 (19. September 2009)

Diafragma


----------



## Er4yzer (19. September 2009)

charly, benennst du deine wow-chars grundsätzlich verhütungsmitteln??


----------



## Feindflieger (19. September 2009)

Schlauchboot
Schwingschleifer
Joghurt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (19. September 2009)

Tastatur roll

bü<chs,di -------> Büchsdi

Hatte auch nen Troll Priester der hieß Holytooth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (19. September 2009)

cvnmhjcv 
^
facerolled


----------



## Kief (19. September 2009)

külschrang


----------



## Valthorian1011 (19. September 2009)

Faceroll -->iky<r4 --> Ikyr


----------



## Targon275 (19. September 2009)

Maxugon


----------



## Sefian (19. September 2009)

nenn ihn Rofelcopter mit semtlichen variationen von `´^ und sonstigen zeichentabellen rofelmao buchstaben die so kein a*sch schreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Mâxûgôn
Máxúgón
Màxùgòn


----------



## Fimbul! (19. September 2009)

Haha, lustig.


----------



## Shadria (19. September 2009)

Sogynm

Maxugon

Sufu

Google


----------



## Thönges (19. September 2009)

Hybris


----------



## Darween (19. September 2009)

Werregenzone (WhoRainZone) ihr wisst wahrscheinlich was der Name sagen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (19. September 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Maxugon





Maxugon schrieb:


> Maxugon





Shadria schrieb:


> Maxugon



maxugon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Mâx
Máx
Màx

Mâxi
Máxi
Màxi

Maxî
Maxí
Maxì

Mâxî
Máxí
Màxì

Mâxí
Mâxì

Máxî
Máxì

Màxî
Màxí


----------



## Tyraila (19. September 2009)

rabbikuh x_x


----------



## Vicell (19. September 2009)

Maxuuuuugooooooooooon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oke, iwie ist das nich mehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (19. September 2009)

üpakon


----------



## todes13 (19. September 2009)

also hab ein paar kleine twinks ein taure mit namen muhwars einen schurken mit deinsismeins usw.. finde wenn lustig solle es zu seiner klasse passen dann wirds nochmal so lustig


----------



## Tyraila (19. September 2009)

Deoroller
duschgel
farbkleks
joker
fernseher
kuhmuhtot
vanishpink
deintot
toto
harry
bochum
schweinfurt
hamburg
peace


----------



## Manfret (19. September 2009)

haha 

toto
harry
bochum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manfret (19. September 2009)

haha 

toto
harry
bochum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (19. September 2009)

Glohschneida / Klauenschneider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manfret (19. September 2009)

sorry wegen doppel post


----------



## Manfret (19. September 2009)

nenn ihn doch Manfret 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Die Lustigsten namen sind 2 Schurken
Einer heist Unknown, einer Behindyou
und als gilde
There is a Unknown Person Behindyou!


----------



## Untamed von Gorgo (19. September 2009)

habe mal einen taurenkrieger gesehen der hieß "Unstoppabull"


----------



## Haggelo (19. September 2009)

bin grad mitm kopf über die tastatur  und  Pala   is dabei rausgekommen


----------



## Tyraila (19. September 2009)

och nenn dein hexenmeister doch einfach ....

hexenmeister


----------



## Twinser (19. September 2009)

thaddeus >.>


----------



## Tyraila (19. September 2009)

Twinser schrieb:


> thaddeus >.>




taddl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forsake010 (19. September 2009)

maxugEn :3


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

"Daehtkinght"!


----------



## shartas (19. September 2009)

Eidotter als hexer


----------



## Tyraila (19. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> "Daehtkinght"!





dein ava macht ein wuschig


----------



## Kaltunk (19. September 2009)

Ich mach auch einmal Faceroll über die Tastatur :>

*gtzfbhnzjuvgbf*

Mhh, ist doch logisch, man kann daraus schließen:

*Peterson*

Nenn ihn so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (19. September 2009)

Demondude
Fliegenfisch
Frischkäse
Uhrmacher
Shâdówpáîn
Shádòwkîllâ
Blaumann
Mulldog
Ritzeschneider


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Ich mach auch einmal Faceroll über die Tastatur :>
> 
> *gtzfbhnzjuvgbf*
> 
> ...



Will auch mal

swd2e vb7777777oppüößo6 ewsda

ah ziemlich leicht was man daraus schließt
Skyler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
genau so bin ich zu meinen namen gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (19. September 2009)

cplüso  <--- faceroll

clüso   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forsake010 (19. September 2009)

6gzhgzj0nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngf

jonnnngf

ganz klar^^


----------



## Flachtyp (19. September 2009)

"Erhard Mundgeruch"


----------



## Natar (19. September 2009)

fdasijhöl

ne, nochmal:

kaljtreklö

--> Kaljre

1a methode, wieso hab ich mir bisher immer den kopf zertrümmert


----------



## Acerilia (19. September 2009)

Blackanubis xP


----------



## celion (19. September 2009)

will ja jetzt nicht meckern, aber was hat "cool" mit "peinlich" gemeinsam?

Ein U14 Thread, nicht mehr nicht weniger!


----------



## Forsake010 (19. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBDzzL3Kzpk...player_embedded

Scientologist

:3


----------



## TMSIDR (19. September 2009)

wie wärs mit:

chucky
HabDieHosenVoll
Mauerblümchen
Totgeburt
Brains
Gammelfleisch
Massengrab
HabKeineFreundin
BinKeinPortstein
HasteMaEnGold
Streufund
Eric


----------



## VHRobi (19. September 2009)

<-Orc...  Gnomethrower


----------



## derbolzer (19. September 2009)

mein schurke heist Fastgeheim
und mein warri Freakness


----------



## Schoggii (19. September 2009)

Stiefelimars ('ch' hat nimmer reingepasst)


----------



## portofino (19. September 2009)

Knochenfäule
Faulerknochen
Stinkmorchel
Dermitdenwichtelntanzt
Wichtelundich


----------



## Elpidio (19. September 2009)

Oudelul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (19. September 2009)

Dethnight

ja sowas ähnliches hab ich wirklich schonmal gesehen!

peinlich oder?


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2009)

es gibt nur 1 namen der wirklich zu *JEDEM* passt: vgftäöhju 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> es gibt nur 1 namen der wirklich zu *JEDEM* passt: vgftäöhju
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein nächster char heist so!!!!
stell dir vor du bist secondtank in ner ini, und mt sagt Spott ab also das würd so aussehen
" vvvvvvgftähähhuhjoo i-wasi-was spott ab! "


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (19. September 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...tzige+Charnamen

Hirntot


----------



## Kannto (19. September 2009)

wie wärs denn passend zur situation mit:

Swineflue



hat doch was?^^


----------



## Kremlin (19. September 2009)

Käsestulle.


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (19. September 2009)

Nointinside <--- Krieger
Urinstinkt <--- Druide


----------



## Metalone (19. September 2009)

frian schrieb:


> snidelwoodz ^^


Yeah ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

omg guckt euch den scheiß an

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI...r_embedded#t=84


----------



## VHRobi (19. September 2009)

also mein DK auf Nethersturm hiess Shneedlwoods.. spiele aber nichtmehr auf Nethersturm
Cornflakes Tankpala
Gemüse Schurke
Kokosnuss Priesterin
und das ganz ohne Sonderzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. September 2009)

Maxugon

Rogue - Vanhinten
Rogue - Liebhaber


----------



## Kremlin (19. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> omg guckt euch den scheiß an
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI...r_embedded#t=84



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE53g7GCDlk

Die Karte war übrigens Turtok.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> omg guckt euch den scheiß an
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI...r_embedded#t=84



wie geil ist das O.o


----------



## Maxugon (19. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE53g7GCDlk
> 
> Die Karte war übrigens Turtok.


wie die kinder ihn nicht beachten xD


----------



## Skullzigg (19. September 2009)

Kartoffelbanane


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2009)

*Untoter Hexer online *

ka ...  aber eine Name wird Dir doch wohl noch einfallen. 
Ansonsten kannst Du ja auch einen der vielen Namensgeneratoren zurhand nehmen,
vorgeschlagene Namen etwas abwandeln ... fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (19. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE53g7GCDlk
> 
> Die Karte war übrigens Turtok.




Haha =)

Was der für ne Lache hat. xD


----------



## NoxActor (19. September 2009)

[post="0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E1txPMYquw&NR=1[/post]

So was kindisches und dazu so richtig einen auf Gangsta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (19. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE53g7GCDlk
> 
> Die Karte war übrigens Turtok.


sau geil xD


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (19. September 2009)

/würfeln

khjg--->Tom



GAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ klar!!!


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (19. September 2009)

Aerasan schrieb:


> sau geil xD



IMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
(wer ist Turtok ) ''


----------



## Aerasan (19. September 2009)

the-King_of-Wow schrieb:


> IMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> (wer ist Turtok ) ''


willste mich verarschen xD??
das war in der aller ersten pokemon karten "reihe" n ebig gutes pokemon,da hab ich sogar noch gesammelt  xD....


----------



## Annovella (19. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE53g7GCDlk
> 
> Die Karte war übrigens Turtok.



Olo die hab ich auch. Mag mein Glurak aber mehr bzw. meine agyptischen Götterkarten von Yu Gi oh(Ja Original :>)

N lustiger Name? Wwwdotcom is doch kewl!!1


----------



## Lilicia (19. September 2009)

Was hat es denn mit Maxugon auf sich oo?
Das intressiert mich jetzt schon kann mich mal bitte wer aufklären!?


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (19. September 2009)

Klopsemoehre
Tantedetlef


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Olo die hab ich auch. Mag mein Glurak aber mehr bzw. meine agyptischen Götterkarten von Yu Gi oh(Ja Original :>)
> 
> N lustiger Name? Wwwdotcom is doch kewl!!1



kann ich die Ägyptische Götterkarte haben????
kenn mich mit Yu Gi Homo nicht aus, und wills auch nicht aber guckt mal den Preis dieser Karte bei ebay an
http://cgi.ebay.de/YU-GI-OH-AGYPTISCHE-GOT...d=p4978.c0.m456


----------



## MasterXoX (19. September 2009)

Quattro, Saplexy, Tralesyx, Masuklym, Pumperblubb, Rasolump, Ralse.... usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (19. September 2009)

*INCREDIBULL* ...als ich noch WOW gezockt hab, hieß n Tauren Krieger auf unserem Server so.


----------



## Souldead-Perenolde (19. September 2009)

Nulldmgmaker


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (19. September 2009)

ich hab mal einen gesehen der hieß Schamhaaro .. nen schamane

Und einer der heißt "Larsichbines" naja.. spielt genau so wie sein Name ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. September 2009)

so, mal bissl brainstorming mach0rn
(ich hoffe einfach mal, das die absätze angezeigt werden, bei mir is das manchmal bissl buggy)

Flex 
Winkelschleifer 
schraubenschlüssel
schraubenzieher
schlagbohrer
kühltruhe
fernseher
suchti
hoppor
rockorzt
metla
erzeuger
ölfisch
sardine
wal
kette
kettenöl
eiskaffe
tasse
lautsprecher
medizin
pilz
taschentuch
alufolie
stift
backofen
kartoffel
möhre
obst
gemüse
salat
grünzeug
tastatur
smashor
fliegenklatsche
löffel
gabel
kroksoldyfik
gummi
mülli
kasette
redray
lilaray
milch
cola
fanta
dreck
nasserdreck
gras
rechen
schere
schild
buch
papier
fernglas
schlüssel
handy
kabel
mpsieben
helm
schützer
metall
plastik
pvcfressor
holz
pflanze
navi
dose
wörterbuch
kannlesen
ilovepwn
pinzette
pipette
skalpel
messer
buffed
gibs
istarm
willgeld
Epic
socke
unterhose
dshirt
feuerzeug
kippe
rauch
smoker
hatvdsl
binbessor
facerollor
rollo
pwnyboy
ownaz
noobymän
kuli
lineal
bier
hatlw
dmgdealor
dmglord
noskill
everskill
banane
apfel
karotte
smileysux
hasstreppen
inzucht
auszucht
überschuss
unterschuss
feuor
dabrennts
zettel 
notiz
weißfahrer
graufahrer
technosux
stein
rocky
spongiboy
xandier
geilord
hatgroßen
hatkeinen
gidf (gebt mal gidf.de ein)
gindf
punkt strich
mond
faceaggro
taschenrechner
membran
zange
bleistift
filzstift
schloss

so, wenn du jetzt noch keinen einfall hast weiß ich auch nicht weiter xD


----------



## HappyChaos (19. September 2009)

Wurde RoxxoriusRex schon genannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emanuel333 (19. September 2009)

"Voodoodudu" <3    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabamaan (19. September 2009)

Tauren warri lvl 18 (ich hab xperl da werden namen in farben angezeigt z.B. warri in braun) dann hieß der Kackwurst ich bin fast am boden gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (19. September 2009)

ka, ob es schon genannt wurde: Urinstein


----------



## Sikes (19. September 2009)

Für Sportliebhaber: Dotomat :>


----------



## OMGlooool (19. September 2009)

Für einen undead-wl eignen sich am besten Kombinationen aus:

destroy destruction evil pain shadow killer death

also zB

shadowkiller
deathevil
paindestroyer/destructor
deathpain
shadowpain
...

oder mein name (sig) aber den kriegste nich!^^


----------



## Letheras (20. September 2009)

/facepalm

Wieso spielt ihr nochmal ein Rollenspiel? Geht wieder zu CCS! Hier seid ihr falsch.


----------



## Potpotom (20. September 2009)

Männlicher Blutelf -> Sitzpinkler


----------



## Kzell (20. September 2009)

Maxugon!


----------



## parshath (20. September 2009)

derböse

kommt gut mit nem titel: zwielichtbezwinger derböse

derböse, der entdecker


----------



## jeef (20. September 2009)

Oxxor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tauren Krieger fand ihn immer lustig^^


----------



## Nicetale1 (20. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Meine Mathelehrerin hieß "Frau Deis" ...wie alt bist du xD?




beste;DD


----------



## Dröms (20. September 2009)

krieger namens Aggromoped


----------



## Fenrieyr (20. September 2009)

KAKADU *HEHE*^^


----------



## Lenco (20. September 2009)

Mh wie wärs mit 
Nasenhupe
Kettensäge
Motoröl
Pümöl
oder vlt 
Bösemoese
xDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (20. September 2009)

Für nen Hexer? Fallen mir spontan :
Harrydotter
Fearpwnzgear
Feargewinnt
Hartzfear
Dotsforall
Dotzforall
Dotsforfree
Dotzforfree
Hairydotter
loldotcom
Feardotcom

ein  reicht das? Finde alle, paar mehr paar weniger, lustig (:


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit Maxugon auf sich oo?
> Das intressiert mich jetzt schon kann mich mal bitte wer aufklären!?



Lies mal die erste Seite xD


----------



## gloob (20. September 2009)

highheals


----------



## Debuffed (20. September 2009)

Da Maxugon ja schon genannt wurde,

wie wär´s mit Dachdagger für einen Schurken?


----------



## yves1993 (20. September 2009)

Sry aber was ist an maxugon witzig? O.o

Ich finds absolut nach nichts klingend. Wie ein stinknormaler RP- Name. Kann mir einer den Witz daran erklären?^^

Jaja mein Name ist einfallslos, who cares :>
Btw @ die die sagen Feardotcom...

http://www.amazon.de/Fear-Dot-Com-Stephen-...9266&sr=1-1 *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

Lies doch mal die erste Seite, vllt. geht dir dann ein Licht auf.


----------



## Metafari (20. September 2009)

also jetz kommta, der ulimative name: 

Euch 

was man damit an verwirrung stiften kann. 0.0


----------



## Gnomigon (20. September 2009)

Auf meinem Server:

Tauren Druide = Zotteldudu

Find ich persönlich sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kzell (20. September 2009)

Debuffed schrieb:


> Da Maxugon ja schon genannt wurde,
> 
> wie wär´s mit Dachdagger für einen Schurken?


hehe dachdagger ist auch gut^^ aber wirklich erst an 2. Stelle wenn Maxugon schon vergeben ist!


----------



## yves1993 (20. September 2009)

Habe die erste Seite schon gelesen und da steht nirgends etwas dazu. Entweder seh ichs nicht oder es ist nicht lustig.

Erklären ist viel einfacher...


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

Wenn du nicht von selbst drauf kommst wirds dir auch niemand erklären können.


----------



## Terratec (20. September 2009)

yves1993 schau mal wie der Typ heißt, der als erstes Maxugon gepostet hat. Vlt verstehste dann was alle so toll finden.


----------



## yves1993 (20. September 2009)

Mh stimmt der heisst so.
Dennoch find ich keine Erklärung was an diesem Namen oder an den vielen Posts dazu so lustig sein soll.
Hat dieser Poster irgendwas gigantisch tolles an sich, macht er oft tolle Sachen oder was ist sonst der Grund?...^^

Naja egal ist ja auch eigentlich unwichtig, wollts nur eben wissen xD
Na dann bin ich mal pennen gn8 Leutz..


----------



## LiamProd (20. September 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Hmm, mal schauen, ich schlage mal auf meine Tastatur:
> <iolrg
> Da ist ein Sonderzeichen drin, das kommt erstmal weg:
> iolrg
> ...



Jup! so isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykis (20. September 2009)

- k,mjnh  facegerollt
= kamjinh fertig


----------



## Knallkörper (1. Dezember 2009)

Mir is nen Schurke mit dem Namen "Analbestrafer" von hinten im BG BGnet.


----------



## Gast20180212 (1. Dezember 2009)

GROLSCH

Gerne auch in Rülpssprache *GROOOOOOOOLSCH !*
kommt immer gut an das Bier.

Für wow Namen denke ich als Funfaktor wie zwei Tauren Himbär oder Brombär heißen,
geht Grolsch auch klar.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Dezember 2009)

Sandsack 
sein twink heißt:
Zufall
!
 fällt mir spontan ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yxc.net (1. Dezember 2009)

Oder hau einfach dein bestes Stück auf die Tastatur, wenn du Glück hast kommt -> asrfs wenn du aber Pech hast vllt auch nur a :/

yxc


----------



## Krakauer (1. Dezember 2009)

Krakauer

Pflaster

Imbapvptwink


----------



## RedShirt (1. Dezember 2009)

Nach der Tomatensuppe lief mir gestern ein Allianzchar mit dem Namen "Sprühverband" über den Weg.

Naja, besser als "Klobürste", was auch am Server existiert.


----------



## dustail (1. Dezember 2009)

ihr habt es nicht so drauf leute ^^
wie wärs mit

Cumalot

                         Copyright by DustaiL


----------



## Frigobert (1. Dezember 2009)

Ein früherer Gildenkolege hat damals eine eigentlich recht geniale Idee gehabt, um seinen Chars Namen zu verpassen. Er ist ins Badezimmer gegangen und hat sich wahllos eine Schachtel aus dem Arrzneimittelschrank gezogen - voila, das war dann der Name. Einmal hat er jedoch Pech gehabt, als er eines Tages mit seinem neuen Priester ankam, der auf den schönen Namen Mykohaug hörte. Dumm nur, daß jetzt alle wußten, daß seine Frau eine Pilzinfektion an einer seeeehr privaten Stelle hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeuleMachtBeule (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin für SirDotaLot oder Drolyag, den letzteren mal bitte rückwärtslesen ^^


----------



## monkeysponkey (1. Dezember 2009)

Mein Orkkrieger heißt Koppspalta.
Sehr passender Name wie ich finde;D


----------



## stripperella121188 (1. Dezember 2009)

was auch lustig ist wen der eine hauab und der andere partner oder so bleibdoch  heist


----------



## Super PePe (1. Dezember 2009)

Dosenöffner 
Doterich 
Fearalot
Lude (aber nur mit suki)
Streichholz 
Blasswienie


----------



## DefloS (1. Dezember 2009)

KeuleMachtBeule schrieb:


> Ich bin für SirDotaLot oder Drolyag, den letzteren mal bitte rückwärtslesen ^^



Drolyg ist knüller trifft meinen Humor.

Meine neue Drae Schammi und meine olle Blu11 Hexe heißen *BLONDAGE*! (Blonde Haare + Bondage eben ;D)

Find Namen wir _Gurkensalat_, oder _Apfelsaft_ lächerlich, wenn ich sowas lese frag ich die Leute immer "Geiler Nick hast du dir den alleine ausgedacht?"…  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (1. Dezember 2009)

Der beste Gildenname ist immer noch "Kill mich und ich logg um"


----------



## Cicer (1. Dezember 2009)

Schami: Shamhaa
Dk is nur cool, wenndie Wörter: Tot, Tod, Ritter, Knight, King, Queen, Death, Dead, Black oder Evil nicht im namen in irgendeiner Variation, ob falsch geschrieben oder nicht vorkommen... (Falls ichw as vergessen hab ergänzt es ruhig^^
Der allseits bliebte: Whorainzone
Der achso bekannte Tankadin , der sich spontan dazu umentschied doch auf Vergelter zu gehn...
Hmnm nochwas? Ahja, Kopf-> tastatur, wartet kurz...
Während ihr wartet dürft ihr euch mit dem Jeopardy Show Theme die zeit vertreibe...






Tadaa:
jaetggzhuj
Hmm wurschteln wir mal bissl rum...
Jaggezhuj
Yeya ich bin so kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angita (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ein kleiner Tipp: such mal bei Fremdsprachen nach einem passenden Namen.

Umbraticus 
ist lat. und heißt Schatten

Sombra
ist span. und heißt Schatten


Regards
Angita


----------



## Hunter4life^^ (1. Dezember 2009)

ich bin ja für Greifbremse als Hunter mit dem pet Bremsklotz^^


----------



## Schamikus (1. Dezember 2009)

Heinzvanhinten


----------



## XBashorNOT (1. Dezember 2009)

Also Mein Charakter heißt "Braumeister Bierkopf " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (1. Dezember 2009)

vote 4 vernünftige namen bei wow..
nich irgendwelchen schrott


----------



## Marvolo83 (1. Dezember 2009)

Nichtdiemama


----------



## Mergi01 (1. Dezember 2009)

Feaserol = 5 (??)

Nächster versuch = hasui ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Nächster = sifurz ( XD ) 

Nächster = kijahd ( :/ )

Nächster = pföeik (^^)



MFG =  MEEE!


----------



## Deathgnom (1. Dezember 2009)

fürn Krieger Bellum (latein Krieg)


----------



## somogu (1. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> fürn schmmanen: Schamihaar  ^^


alter der war echt schlecht


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (1. Dezember 2009)

Meine Twink Schurkendame heißt Gewaltraud. Finden wohl einige Leute lustig, bekomme oft Tells.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alka1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Narcotic_Freakshow schrieb:


> Meine Twink Schurkendame heißt Gewaltraud. Finden wohl einige Leute lustig, bekomme oft Tells.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa Gewaltraud find ich gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein DK heisst "Omofürst". vorher hiess er (ca. 30min) anders. musste ihn leider umbenennen... minimal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zudem hatte ich damals ne schurkin namens Schimale, englisch wohlgemerkt ausgesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (1. Dezember 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Hmm, mal schauen, ich schlage mal auf meine Tastatur:
> <iolrg
> Da ist ein Sonderzeichen drin, das kommt erstmal weg:
> iolrg
> ...



Mh mal probieren...

ghbn z

Leider braucht man für einen Namen 1-2 Vokale. Ich verfeinere also deine Idee und haue so lange mit der Faust auf die Tastatur, bis ich einen Vokal habe. 
ghjmn zghb7s wxca

Das "a" ist also unser Vokal.
Fügen wir es nun in "ghbn" ein, und er halten:

"Gahban".

Funktioniert echt super!


----------



## Darton (1. Dezember 2009)

Wienniepuh


----------



## Al_xander (1. Dezember 2009)

Duschlampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der war in meiner  Gilde GM hat den sogar angesprochen wegen seinem Namen ^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (1. Dezember 2009)

für den Dudu wäre Bearformance oder Carebear witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sky4u (1. Dezember 2009)

ka ob es schon jmd gepostet hat. 

für hexer wäre zb EiDotter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duciducduc (1. Dezember 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> für den Dudu wäre Bearformance oder Carebear witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




haha der war echt gut xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Un4gIv3n (1. Dezember 2009)

also ich für meinen teil finde bei untoten passt der name Facewipe eigentlich immer.
bei tauren find ich Rindeastwood oder Problemrind einfach nur geil


----------



## Weissnet (1. Dezember 2009)

Fußhupe  x)  (gnom Rogue)


----------



## friedel1503 (1. Dezember 2009)

Leeks (deut. Poree wers nich weiß)


----------



## Redday (1. Dezember 2009)

hexer sollten keine lustigen namen haben ...


----------



## todielfi (1. Dezember 2009)

colatüte


----------



## Pfefi (1. Dezember 2009)

Mein Pala heißt Pfosten...
Wie wärs mit "Verklickt" "Wolltt-eig-dk" (ohne bindestriche) oder "Selfpwn"

als Tank bzw Heal sind auch immer wieder die Namen: "Niemand", "Keiner", "Die Luft"... usw... lustig
zB.:

"Niemand tank den Boss, während Keiner die Adds tankt. Heilereinteilung: Die Luft heilt dann bite... "


----------



## Ulthras (1. Dezember 2009)

Kochbuch
Facharzt
Dacharzt (kam ich durch nen Tippfehler drauf xD)
Die beiden besten an die ich mich erinnern kann xD


----------



## CaptainZer0 (1. Dezember 2009)

bierschiss


----------



## Ladrion (1. Dezember 2009)

Für nen Hexer  : Feardotcom  Fear.com  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (1. Dezember 2009)

haha hab nu auch auf die tasta geklopt kam Itej0^^ kurz umgewurstelt Itjod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benegeserit (1. Dezember 2009)

Fürn Tauren -> Kolibri


----------



## venkador (1. Dezember 2009)

Huhn

Schwingschleifer

Jesus

oder eine kombination aus diesen dreien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Dezember 2009)

hab nen tauren gesehn der Milka hies


----------



## wipse (1. Dezember 2009)

faceaggro!


----------



## sKYlarK51 (1. Dezember 2009)

nimm

Schiedlwixn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (1. Dezember 2009)

Taurenpresse...wehe du klaust den ..so heißt mein zwergpala^^


----------



## CyberEsper (1. Dezember 2009)

was wollt ihr alle mit Huhn und Jesus und euer tastaturgehaue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man so nen dürren untoten anschaut sehe ich nur knochen, bisschen haare und "bisschen fleisch"

also ich würd meinen untoten ====> "Klappergestell"  <==== nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltruand (1. Dezember 2009)

als Hexer empfehle ich dir *HarryDotter* oder *Dotcom*  ;D


----------



## schleicher77 (1. Dezember 2009)

Habe mal einen priester gesehen mit namen *Holyshit *
oder einen gnom, *Taurentampon*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullock_ (1. Dezember 2009)

Wirtschaft


----------



## Sarantoz (1. Dezember 2009)

Wayne oder boon, noob, lowbob, fanboi, nap, so die 24/7 ROXXOR 1elf!!1 kiddy suchti ausdrücke


----------



## Reo_MC (1. Dezember 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> kennt ihr witzige wow namen??
> mir fällt mom keiner ein ich mach nämlich nen neubeginn^^
> also ich hab vor nen untoten hexer zu zocken eingefallen ist mir bis jetzt nur : Marzipa(i)n




Gesichtsdöner. Muss immer noch kichern. d(-.-)b


----------



## Assari (1. Dezember 2009)

Bärlauch

Schnitzel

Muhkuh

owneddotcom (owned.(dot)com) xD


----------



## Jonish (1. Dezember 2009)

Also n richtig guter Name für einen Druidentank ist: "Rootbear"^^


----------



## Kabamaan (1. Dezember 2009)

stein . stein ist immer gut genauso wie zweiundvierzig (hust the hitchhickers guide to galaxy hust)


----------



## Mordena DK (1. Dezember 2009)

Klatschbremse -> Imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (1. Dezember 2009)

stirbtnet
stirbtnett
stirbnet
stirbnett

such dir einen aus...sind alle gut^^


----------



## utos (1. Dezember 2009)

Meint ihr nicht, dass der TE nach 3 Monaten jetzt langsam einen extrem witzigen Namen gefunden hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (1. Dezember 2009)

vushi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (1. Dezember 2009)

utos schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht, dass der TE nach 3 Monaten jetzt langsam einen extrem witzigen Namen gefunden hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein.


----------



## Meeragus (1. Dezember 2009)

Feuerzeug
Fernbedienung


----------



## Uratak (1. Dezember 2009)

utos schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht, dass der TE nach 3 Monaten jetzt langsam einen extrem witzigen Namen gefunden hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schonmal dran gedacht, dass er sich demnächst nen Twink anfangen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lunchalot - für Tauren oder Zwerge immer wieder geil! 

Edit: Bei "geile Namen" fällt mir der Döner Laden ein, den ich heute im Vorbeifahren gesehen hab - Dü Lüx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Muss man ja fast zwangsweise nach Feierabend mal reinschauen wa.


----------



## Minorjiel (1. Dezember 2009)

frian schrieb:


> snidelwoodz ^^



Verdammt, der ist echt gut! 

*Tränen wegwischt*


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Maxugon


----------



## R92CP (1. Dezember 2009)

Dachdagger! (sinnvoll aussprechen, dann klappts auch mit Brain.exe)


----------



## doodlez_himself (1. Dezember 2009)

Dödel

heißt mein einer mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Dezember 2009)

doodlez_himself schrieb:


> Dödel
> 
> heißt mein einer mage
> 
> ...


wenn du eine gratis namensänderung willst, warte bis ein gratistrans auf einen rp server da ist...


----------



## Hobbygurke (1. Dezember 2009)

Also ich find meinen Namen ja ganz witzig ...*g*


----------



## Warlockguy (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie wärs mit

Hexenmeier
Hexenmaier
Warlocke
Dämonlutscher
Fluchkind
Meisterhexer
Schwanzkopp
Checkthisout


----------



## Flowersun (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab n Zwerg Pala der heißt Häggys^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (1. Dezember 2009)

Jäger   -->Wartender  - sein pet  -->Folgender 
jäger  --> Animod   -  ihr pet  --> Peitsche


----------



## war_locker (1. Dezember 2009)

zhubz


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (1. Dezember 2009)

Maxugon


----------



## LordKlobb (1. Dezember 2009)

sind ja paar lustige sachen dabei *g*


aber der absolut lustigste namen, auch wenn er sehr bescheuert ist, den ich je gelesen hab:


Blut11 pala in dala am Brunnen, name *DARMSAUSE*

ich hab mich so gekugelt xD


----------



## Xeth1402 (1. Dezember 2009)

Tauren Namen: Greendoghead, Hasselhoff und mein Favorit: Incredibull


----------



## NoxActor (1. Dezember 2009)

Lustig an meinem Namen finde ich..das ihn kaum jemand richtig ausspricht.
Obwohl er ja normal ist. xD

Shaena...ist das so schwer? 

Meisten sagen: Shanea ^^

Mfg Noxi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urum (1. Dezember 2009)

Für einen Krieger oder so was

Zerschmetterling!


----------



## usopp1991 (1. Dezember 2009)

Steuersünder, Snüffelstück, Cheeta, Erzwodezwo usw. ^^


----------



## Thereos (1. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben nen paar komische Typen bei uns aufm server:

Vogelmann
Togomann 

Beides palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Andiloewe -> Twink von dem heisst Karliloewe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereos (1. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben nen paar komische Typen bei uns aufm server:

Vogelmann
Togomann 

Beides palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Andiloewe -> Twink von dem heisst Karliloewe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## real pwnedge (1. Dezember 2009)

Klötenpony


----------



## Crazykodo (1. Dezember 2009)

Franzenstein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (1. Dezember 2009)

z67t5grz7u8i9okj7z6t5gf -> Beim Rollen mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur entstanden
ztgrzuiokjztgf -> Zahlen entfernt, aber zu lang
*zauber*
grzuiok, das soll dein Name sein =D


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Dezember 2009)

Phneutral.


----------



## Dropz (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich überlege meinen Charackter "Einhundertzweiundsechzig" zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde das witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enci91 (1. Dezember 2009)

nenn ihn einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
spaß
wenn du zu unkreativ bist n namen zu erfinden, schau in nem fantasy buch nach namen oder sowas.


----------



## Revgamer (1. Dezember 2009)

1. wenn ich noch einmal Maxugon lesen muss erhäng ich mich^^
2. ich find Flushgabush witzig ;-)


----------



## Jezz(noz) (1. Dezember 2009)

Dreigigabyte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortug (1. Dezember 2009)

Narsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von der q reihe hab vergessen welche^^
Und mein pala Lümmeltüte


----------



## Daryst (1. Dezember 2009)

dfhhd7fgj hmmm *Tastatur schrotte

hdf

Ja ein toller Name^^


----------



## Sèv! (1. Dezember 2009)

celion schrieb:


> will ja jetzt nicht meckern, aber was hat "cool" mit "peinlich" gemeinsam?
> 
> Ein U14 Thread, nicht mehr nicht weniger!



Jaa...das geistige Alter ist manchmal viel Älter als das körperliche.
Das trifft bei dir total zu.

Back to topic:
Für einen Schamanen finde ich nice z.B.:
Schamhaar
Für einen Tauren:
Muhkuh
Todesritter der top Favorit:
Todesritter,Deathnight,Killnight und all so ein Zeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für einen Twink (hier z.B. wenn der Main ein Jäger ist):
Mymainishunter
Für einen Jäger:
Shootbot oder ähnlich
(Wir kennen doch die Autoshotafkhunter [bin selber einer])
Für einen Hexer:
Dotbot oder ähnlich
Für einen Paladin:
Faceroll oder wie der t9,5 Händler der Horde "Faesrol"
Für einen Druiden (z.B. Heiler oder Tank)
Baum,Bär oder für einen Multitasking Druiden:
Kuhkatzebaumbär oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Magier:
Aoefreak

Das reicht erstmal,hoffe ich


----------



## Dropz (1. Dezember 2009)

ich finde fantasynamen hören sich oft gleich an nur mit anderen buchstaben sozusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag eher witzige namen oder "normale"


----------



## Pusillin (1. Dezember 2009)

Wtfop
Hab mal nen PvP-Pala mit dem Namen im Alterac gesehen.


----------



## Sèv! (1. Dezember 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Wtfop
> Hab mal nen PvP-Pala mit dem Namen im Alterac gesehen.



Made my day 
Musste ja ein Paladin sein ^.^


----------



## Budenfee (1. Dezember 2009)

witzig:

Oregami
Möchtegern
Inkontinenzia
Lilliputana
Weißbrot
Annimalisch
Haudrauf
Tunichtgut
Claireanlage
Bombär


----------



## Modezar (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds lustige wie manche meinen Namen aussprechen^^
Also mein Main heißt "MODEZAR"
ca 60% aller leute ersuchen das krampfhaft englisch auszusprechen^^
Kommt einfach genial im TS =)


----------



## Eisblôck (1. Dezember 2009)

oluizkjhg

= Oluizkhy


----------



## Pusillin (1. Dezember 2009)

Modezar schrieb:


> Ich finds lustige wie manche meinen Namen aussprechen^^
> Also mein Main heißt "MODEZAR"
> ca 60% aller leute ersuchen das krampfhaft englisch auszusprechen^^
> Kommt einfach genial im TS =)


Da hast du es ja noch gut...
Mein Main heißt "Dolaran", aber aus irgendeinem Grund nennen mich ALLE Doloran,
im TS, im Chat, überall. Habe deswegen auch teilweise wertvolle Post gar nicht erst erhalten etc.


----------



## Mirdoìl (1. Dezember 2009)

Blödelf....


----------



## Sèv! (1. Dezember 2009)

Modezar schrieb:


> Ich finds lustige wie manche meinen Namen aussprechen^^
> Also mein Main heißt "MODEZAR"
> ca 60% aller leute ersuchen das krampfhaft englisch auszusprechen^^
> Kommt einfach genial im TS =)






Pusillin schrieb:


> Da hast du es ja noch gut...
> Mein Main heißt "Dolaran", aber aus irgendeinem Grund nennen mich ALLE Doloran,
> im TS, im Chat, überall. Habe deswegen auch teilweise wertvolle Post gar nicht erst erhalten etc.



Ihr seid nicht alleine! 
Mein Main Sév
Wird ausgesprochen wie Saev (mit einem leichtem ä)
Beispiel PDK 25er im TS Kobold

"Seeee ne Sääv quatsch Seev (Ja sogar ohne betonung -.-)
auf dir ist ein Kobold"
In der Zeit ist der Kobold schon bei 50% Leben

Naja^^

Frohe Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## -Migu- (1. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Duschvorhang



Den Namen hab ich mal in der PcGames gelesen, glaub 2007 oder so. Wegen "non-sense" Namen auf RP-Servern^^


----------



## Pusillin (1. Dezember 2009)

Noch 2 Schurkennamen:

Mcmesser
Vanhinten


----------



## LordKlobb (1. Dezember 2009)

hab noch nen dudutwink, 

name 

Boonfire^^

zerschmetterling fand ich auch nett^^ mag solche wortspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksasuke (1. Dezember 2009)

würde den BBO nenne BigBlackOne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. Dezember 2009)

Atombombe

Killer

Imba

Légólás

Hartzfear


----------



## IchbinArzt (2. Dezember 2009)

Aufkopfklopf
Moredots
Suchmich
Ichwarsnich (Jäger) Ichwars (sein Pet)
Lowbob
Ichhassewow
Ichbinarzt
Pöserpursche


----------



## Leviathan666 (2. Dezember 2009)

Scharmeur (Draenei Schami)


----------



## Thewizard76 (2. Dezember 2009)

Dotti
Dotty
Dotter


----------



## Waldmond (2. Dezember 2009)

Alpengeilchen


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2009)

Urinsekt (für fliegende Hunterpets)
PicLebowski (Hunterschwein)


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (2. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> fürn schmmanen: Schamihaar  ^^



Rolfmao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (2. Dezember 2009)

Kenne nen Paladin der heißt Hu**nso**


----------



## Golfyarmani (2. Dezember 2009)

Mein Pala heißt Raketensocke


----------



## boo187 (2. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist mal n dicker Taure übern Weg gelaufen, der hieß Killekille, ich muss heute noch schmunzeln, wenn ich dran denk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeratGonzo (2. Dezember 2009)

Maxugon is immer noch Nr. 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir gestern nen Palatwink erstellt und Ihn Palaontologe genannt, ich fands witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Readme (2. Dezember 2009)

Lustige/Coole wow namen mh... jein über die kreativität einger Mitspieler/in Namen kan man nur lachen.

Top 3:

1.) Ðéâthkñíght(und andere schreibarten)
2.) Bâd/árthos(und andere schreibarten)
3.) Krümelmonsta


----------



## Lo1 (2. Dezember 2009)

1gik894wf2e5g451tu

ein paar Zahlen und Buchstaben entfernen und tada:

Gikfegtu

edit: 

oder einfach nur Maxugon


----------



## usopp1991 (16. Dezember 2009)

hatten mal einen Draenei Schamanen in der gilde. der hieß Shamanblue. Wir nannten ihn nur Schamhaarblue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (16. Dezember 2009)

Grmph ist nen cooler name. 
Nen freund von mir hat nen Jäger mit dem Namen.

Ansonsten:
Mustermann
Muskelmann
Sachse 
oder 
Selfowner

mfg sano

PS: der coolste Name steht Links unter meinem Bildchen.


----------



## Gahrc (16. Dezember 2009)

kopfkissen


----------



## Technocrat (16. Dezember 2009)

Gahrc schrieb:


> kopfkissen



/fail


Das beste was mir bisher begegnete bisher war Jäger "Smith" mit Pet "Wesson". Klar das ich danach sofort "Heckler" auf unserem Server erstellen wollte, um das Pet dann "Koch" zu nennen aber natürlich war der Name schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senkarios (16. Dezember 2009)

Lol'jin


----------



## Sano (16. Dezember 2009)

"Puhbär" für ne Druidenkuh (oder auch "PuhBärry")
"Ratzekratz" für den Nachtelf Drui
"LingLingPuff" für Gnom oder Blutelf Magier/Hexe
"Nachrichtvonhinten" für nen Schurken
"Rly" als Name natürlich für nen Pala ... so wie die zur Zeit abgehen ;-)
"Fröstelchen" oder "Frostina" für ne Magierin (schwierig wenn dann mal umgeskillt wird)
"Bofrost" habe ich bei nem Magier mal gelesen
"Timvomdach" Twinks: "JanausKeller" und "Ullivonhinten" für diejenigen dies gern zweideutig mögen.
"Immergrün" Twinks: Immerblau Immerrot und Nielila
"Eisauge" für nen Zwergenjäger mit seinem Pet "Keinauge" (Felshetzer) oder "Vielauge" (Spinne)
"Extraschuss" Jäger
"Granate" für nen Gobliningi 
und der allerbeste ist:

"shádôwmàstáîmbâblóòdkillâownaròûge" als Name für WOWs next Topmodel ... geschnallt?

mfg sano


----------



## Battlecattle (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein Untoter Schurke heißt  Icundeadppl   jaaa dauert ein bissl, aber dann...


----------



## Bahlti (16. Dezember 2009)

Also bei uns am Server gibts paar coole Taurennamen.

Krieger Tank : Callmewall
Schamane(glaub): Kurtkuhbain
Dk: Liebevoll
Krieger Tank: Kebap


----------



## Freakypriest (16. Dezember 2009)

Duschlampe kann man sehen wie man will Du Schlampe oder Dusch Lampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Quila (16. Dezember 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Duschlampe kann man sehen wie man will Du Schlampe oder Dusch Lampe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



duschwuchtel

aber fragt mich nicht, was eine wuchtel is.


----------



## Flaschenpost (16. Dezember 2009)

Imbarator


----------



## Galbadia (16. Dezember 2009)

Auf meinem Server gibts einen Warri der:

Bückstabü heisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (16. Dezember 2009)

*Hubschraubär* für nen Tank-Dudu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

--> Klassiker


----------



## Knallkörper (29. Januar 2010)

Opferlamm
Bückstück 
Genickschuss
Criticalerror
Pwnostar


----------



## Knallkörper (29. Januar 2010)

Opferlamm
Bückstück 
Genickschuss
Criticalerror
Pwnostar


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Nen Untoter namens Madenfresse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (29. Januar 2010)

ich gebe dir einen gut gemeinten Tipp: 

Such dir einen vernünftigen Namen raus. 
Leute mit "lustigen" Namen sind in meinen Augen nämlich nicht ernstzunehmen - und auch nicht lustig. 
Man kann sich höchstens über jemanden der seinen Charakter "Klobrille" nennt, lustig MACHEN. 
Solche Leute belächle ich trotzt gutem Gear in den Instanzen bloß. 


Ich kann dir in 2 Minuten zehn schöne Fanatasynamen nennen, von denen zumindest einer auf deinem Server frei sein sollte.


----------



## Rootii (29. Januar 2010)

ofiewuhuf

faceroll klappt echt kann man direkt so stehnlassn xD


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (29. Januar 2010)

tr5guzh7j8i7zht5rdew

trguzhjizhtrdew

truhidrew

guzite 

blblblblb <3 faceroll


----------



## Haramann (29. Januar 2010)

DER EINZIG WAHRE: URINSTINKT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ur-instinkt,urin-stinkt,uri(n)stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer n brüller im ts wenn einer urin-stinkt sagt und du den dann verbessern musst xD


----------



## iondriver (29. Januar 2010)

pwnzdotbydot
schmerzgnom
boneeater


....mmmjoar....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




imagirl jibbet noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dpskalle (29. Januar 2010)

meinctutw


----------



## Al_xander (29. Januar 2010)

Sers,

Gnomtreter
Toastbrothirn

Momentan fällt mir net mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Al_x


----------



## jeltissimus (29. Januar 2010)

--------> *&#308;&#283;&#463;&#539;&#299;**&#349;&#349;&#299;&#328;&#328;&#361;&#349;


*


----------



## Harkor (29. Januar 2010)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Klobrille



Oh ja, ein sehr sinnvoller Name, man macht ja viel durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. Januar 2010)

Pwnographie


----------



## vicec (29. Januar 2010)

Ebenenschreiterrippchen


----------



## Shîlunâ (29. Januar 2010)

Na dann muss ich direkt aus Barlows Blogs mal etwas klauen...

Facemeltor
Powersniper

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein =/

Mfg


----------



## SeelenGeist (29. Januar 2010)

otwocando, so hieß früher mal meiner allererster Charakter,
weil ich mal überhaupt keine Ahnung hatte, wie ich diesen nenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoV Jimmy (29. Januar 2010)

Gullasch !


----------



## schäubli (29. Januar 2010)

Klobrille


ach verdammt ich wollts nicht verraten aber ich bin *MAXUGON*


----------



## Legendary (29. Januar 2010)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Maxugon



!!!

Ausserdem noch: Rind Eastwood, Drogenkonsument und als Gnom defintitiv Hemdschniepel!!11einselfdrölfinurface :>


----------



## schäubli (29. Januar 2010)

liebevoll gestaltet : "klôbrîllê


----------



## Shîlunâ (29. Januar 2010)

Passend zu einer Dicken Tauren Kuh:

Himbär

\Weibliche Kuh/

Bärbel

\Wieder Dicke Männliche Kuh/

Hubschraubär

Passt doch was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu den Klobrillen...
Wie wärs mit " Verstopfung,Spühlung "?^^


----------



## Kruschkrusch (30. Januar 2010)

q gwbuj4ew

=> Qgwbujew

=> Wbuje

... ääähh nein...


----------



## pixli^ (17. Februar 2010)

Shîlunâ schrieb:


> Passend zu einer Dicken Tauren Kuh:
> 
> Himbär
> 
> ...



super von barlow geklaut x.x



euterpommes mein favorite!


----------



## Fámeless (17. Februar 2010)

Hubschraubär
Himbär
Erdbär

Für ne Katze:

Hund =P

Mfg Fáme

ps: Maxugon x'D


----------



## Braamséry (17. Februar 2010)

Plzdnthateme

Für die, die net sehen was gemeint ist (sind meistens nicht wenige^^)

Plz --- dnt --- hate -- me
 | ------- | ------- | ------ |
Pls -- don't -- hate -- me


----------



## rycardo (17. Februar 2010)

der geilste namen von kolegen in Wow 

Xeslana<----------->Rückwärst lesen bitte also Xeslana ^^


----------



## Agia (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hab unter anderem einen Tauren-Jäger mit Namen Watwiewo. Oder meine Untote Kriegerin Gursel.


----------



## spoutnik57 (17. Februar 2010)

Mein Blutelf pala heist atm Goldwave finde den Namen recht nice, früher war er noch Mensch und er hiess Spoutnickman 8{
Hatte an dem Tag keine Inspiration[attachment=9928:WoWScrnShot_042609_003042.jpg].
übrigenz ist er schon 80


----------



## ÜberNoob (17. Februar 2010)

NoxActor schrieb:


> Kenne noch ne Tauren Druidin die Diemilkakuh heisst xD



solange bis ein GM das sieht. bei eingetragenen Markennamen sind die extrem pisselig.

und seinen char nicht selbst zu benennen, sondern irgendwo einen zu klauen ist ja mal so was von *gähnt* superwitzig, haha, ich lach wenn ich mal Zeit dafür hab.


----------



## PewPewPew (17. Februar 2010)

The-Quila schrieb:


> duschwuchtel
> 
> aber fragt mich nicht, was eine wuchtel is.



xD kannst auch 2 - deutig sehen, eine "wuchtel" is auch österreichisch ein fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meitertot (17. Februar 2010)

derböse,dergnomhauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (17. Februar 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> solange bis ein GM das sieht. bei eingetragenen Markennamen sind die extrem pisselig.



Mein DK heist seit beginn Rittersport und ich habe schon ein paar GM gesprochen etc hat sich noch nie jemand beschwert. Soviel zu geschützten Markennamen.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (17. Februar 2010)

Wir haben auf unserem Server:
Buttermilch
Kalkeimer (die selbe person)
Brotspinne


----------



## videothekenboy (17. Februar 2010)

ich hab mir nen gnom gemacht und der heißt jetzt ....... Congnom


----------



## Godan LiHar (17. Februar 2010)

Seuchenede - Unheilig-DK
Zopfelse - Tauren-Krieger (männlich) mit Zöpfen !!!


----------



## Shadowforce2 (17. Februar 2010)

Priapismus.


----------



## Maradie (17. Februar 2010)

Mein Gnom-Def-Krieger heist Wattebausch!


----------



## Mo3 (17. Februar 2010)

Trempfdolion.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (17. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle 16 Seiten durchgelesen, von daher hab ich keine Ahnung, ob die Namen schon mal erwähnt wurden. Auf meinem Server hab ich diese Namen selbst noch nicht gesehen, aber ich hatte mir mal überlegt, 2 Chars mit folgenden Namen zu erstellen, die ich ganz witzig aber auch recht passend finde. Die Namen sind eigentlich nur Abwandlungen von dem Namen Harry Potter:

1. Entweder 'ne Hexe mit dem Namen Harrydotter (Hexen verteilen ja recht viele Dots ^^).

2. Oder eine Heil Druiden mit dem Namen Parryhotter (da ein Heildruide ja quasi hottet ^^).

Ist jetzt natürlich Anssichtssache, ob das jeder so witzig findet wie ich, aber ich find's recht cool :-) .


----------



## Dæmnit (17. Februar 2010)

whorunzone 

leckdensack


----------



## Gromer (17. Februar 2010)

Wadamahada 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gnom Magier auf Durotan wen man es richtig liest heisst es War da mal Haar da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuerlich (17. Februar 2010)

Mein Mage heisst Kühlschrank (von Orgrimmar) ^^


----------



## Trollzacker (17. Februar 2010)

DuschLampe

ist mir spontan eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!


----------



## and1one (17. Februar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> och nenn dein hexenmeister doch einfach ....
> 
> hexenmeister




wie wärs mit  "Mexenheister" ?

oder fürn Pala: Apatikmimöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (17. Februar 2010)

Dæmnit schrieb:


> whorunzone
> 
> leckdensack



Wie bei vielen anderen genannten Namen hier auch, braucht man schon eine gehörige Portion infantilen Humors um das lustig zu finden.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (17. Februar 2010)

Hasselhuf


----------



## Schamu (17. Februar 2010)

Todesrind
für ein Tauren dk


----------



## Kerosin22 (17. Februar 2010)

Mein warri ist ein tank und heist Idontknow


----------



## Sengor (17. Februar 2010)

mein druidentank heißt Haudenbär^^

aber hab auch schon namen gesehen wie Hemoridus oder Durchfall^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. Februar 2010)

dotdichtot


----------



## Apuh (17. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube es gibt sogar wirklich einen Gnom-Schurken mit dem Namen "Wadenbeißer"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinjiD (17. Februar 2010)

Rindeastwood

als taure find ich den lustig 
ich selbst allerdings mach mir eher keine lustigen namen sondern eher richtige rp namen


----------



## Druidna (17. Februar 2010)

drogenhealer(nein nein kein drogendealer)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grakuhl (17. Februar 2010)

Pixelheld


----------



## MaxMax0070 (17. Februar 2010)

Pinky + Brain bei 2 Gnomen^^


----------



## Vartez (17. Februar 2010)

Ichkilleuch (Btw der war Tank iner Ini und hat einfach alles gepullt und wir sind immer gestorben (IN HEROS Oo))


----------



## Makamos (17. Februar 2010)

parr mal auf die tastatur hauen(hoffe brauc hdanach keien neue xD) asdfdgh,sdeysfkl,sjoeiabköyhd,bhjorkhjasei,ghdfihsriguks, alles schwachsinn also ignoriert die namen da Hühnssprengas(so hesit mein freund in wow) dann Aufgeladen ein schmane denn ich gesehen hab dann Gestorbener Ritter was das ist wohl klar oder dann noch Pwnonator Schurker 
 Sparschwein ist ein bankchar  noch ein banker Comerzbank und ich kanns net scheiben ich fall immer wenn ich das schreibe oderl ese vom stuhl IsWasDoc ratet ma welche klasse Richtig Priester


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Februar 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> kennt ihr witzige wow namen??
> mir fällt mom keiner ein ich mach nämlich nen neubeginn^^
> also ich hab vor nen untoten hexer zu zocken eingefallen ist mir bis jetzt nur : Marzipa(i)n




sogynm :O ne garnet :O


----------



## skyllo (17. Februar 2010)

wie wäre es mit Butterbrot


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Februar 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt sogar wirklich einen Gnom-Schurken mit dem Namen "Wadenbeißer"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den gibts sogar WIRKLICH auf jedem server :O


----------



## Prättcha (17. Februar 2010)

Lolwiedoof	-	den Spieler habe ich tatsächlich einmal gesehen
Kungen 	-	falls besetzt, tun es auch Sonderzeichen `´^
Maxugon 
Illidan 	-	Hier werden Sonderzeichen auch hilfreich sein
Arthas 	-	" 	" 	"
Dakiddy 	-	vorhin einen Trolljäger mit diesem Namen gesehen
Maxugon
Ipwnu
imwitstupid
Türsteher
Maxugon

*ab hier setzt meine Fantasie aus, ich schaue einfach mal in mein Zimmer*
Lautsprecher
Buch
Pokal
Teleskop
Deo
Heizung
Apfelschorle
Nachttisch

*Nun will ich auch meinen Kopf über die Tastatur rollen, und sehen, was passiert*
zu7hjt65r6z7u8jikß0p 	-	*entfernt alle Zahlen*
zuhjtrzujikßp 	- 	einen Versuch war es wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (17. Februar 2010)

SinjiD schrieb:


> Rindeastwood
> 
> als taure find ich den lustig
> ich selbst allerdings mach mir eher keine lustigen namen sondern eher richtige rp namen



Hey, dann sind wir ja zwei!

Mein Krieger heißt Tjenris
 " 	Schamane heißt Alaen
 " 	Schurkin heißt Corruptia (obwohl der Name auch relativ oft vorhanden ist)


----------



## Waschdichmal (17. Februar 2010)

naja ich heiße "waschdichmal" 

sah aber mal nen schamanen namens Schaamhaar

mfg waschdichmal ^


----------



## Waschdichmal (17. Februar 2010)

oh und afkautoshot wäre noch geil für nen hunter
(pet muss afkautohit sein ^^)


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (17. Februar 2010)

Als Hexer:

Feardotcom
Feardotkomm
Feardottcom
Feardottkomm


Je nachdem was noch frei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (27. Februar 2010)

matzombie (rl name matze) xD
knattertante xDDDDDD


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Februar 2010)

YesButNoButYes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day xD


Hmm mir fällt grad nur Daphne ein.
Aber Maxugon tut es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IstalkU (27. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab 3 Gnome als Chr.
Furzkopf - Todesritter 73
Furzinator - Schurke 80
Minifurzi - Magier 35



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2010)

*auf die tastatur schlag*


dsfg 


hm...spielen wir ein bisschen mit den Buchtstaben 

setzten wir vor das d noch ein o

dosfg 
dann ersetzen wir f durch ein e und ein n

dosen

dann ersetzen wir das g durch bier

Dosenbier

fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightyskull (27. Februar 2010)

sam sneed.....you better reconize


----------



## PumPam (27. Februar 2010)

unterhose 
die gilde heißt kleidung oder so heißt jeder so


----------



## Badumsaen (27. Februar 2010)

Duschlampe


----------



## HookahComrade (27. Februar 2010)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Luxemburg



öh lol? Was gegen Luxemburg ^^?


----------



## Tamîkus (27. Februar 2010)

taurentanpon


----------



## Chillers (27. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> taurentanpon



Was soll denn das sein?

Lustig finde ich immer so Namen wie DonKohleohne oder Rheumakai. Eben Namensspielereien. Oder ein Pvp- Schurke namens *Schnitzel*, der wirklich alles wegschnetzelt.

Mit Unterhose oder Duschlampe kann ich wenig anfangen, aber freue mich immer, wenn die gelegt werden. Und wenn die bei der eigenen Fraktion sind, helfe ich denen auch fast automisch weniger.

Ein Reflex.


----------



## WackoJacko (27. Februar 2010)

Todeskrieger
Übertreiber
Headhunterr
Größeralsdu

etc...

Gibt viele lustige namen die mir noch einfallen würden^^


----------



## rîppéx (27. Februar 2010)

Also die namen sind immer noch das geilste wenne den im pvp begegnest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Müffelbüffel 
2. Büffelman
3. BüffelFrau
^^ 
schade nur das es kein Taurenhexer gibt passt nur zum Tauren!^^


----------



## senjara24 (27. Februar 2010)

hauichdich
ichhaudich
einfachdu
kellybundy
killichdich
dosenheal
healdichtot

hört sich komisch an ist aber alles war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



obwohl ich glaub mein favorit war lutschking


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amasi (27. Februar 2010)

Amasiuncula

und wer das nich lustig findet soll einfach mal in nem Lateinwörterbuch nachschlagen


----------



## senjara24 (28. Februar 2010)

achja mir fällt grad noch ein hab einmal in ich glaub das war zul´drak gequestet und was sehe ich da?   einen zwerg jäger namens lensen und sein pet hieß partner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## senjara24 (28. Februar 2010)

oh noch was^^ heute schwimme ich ja in erinnerungen an komische namen   öhhh was war das nochmal? xD     achso ja ich hab mal jemanden getroffen der nullpunktacht hieß ich hab mit ihm gequestet und er wollte mal schnell was mit seinem twink erledigen woraufhin ich ihn gefragt habe wie der twink heißt und als antwort gabs    nullpunktsex da fragte ich ihn aus neugier      sag mal wie heißen deine anderen chars? und er antwortete      nullpunkteins, nullpunktzwei, nullpunktnull usw. usf.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (28. Februar 2010)

Kettensäge, Bobbycar, Springbrunnen, DeáhtNíght


----------



## Dalagon (28. Februar 2010)

Hab mal nen Schauspieler gesehn, der lustigste bzw. bescheuertste Name war aber Pvpisgeil oder Paperbox^^


----------



## seeker75 (28. Februar 2010)

Namen mit 1 Millionen Rechtschreibfehlern,zb.

Totesriter

oder noch besser:

Árthás
Légólás
Árágórn


----------



## Selidia (28. Februar 2010)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Maxugon


----------



## Ogannon (28. Februar 2010)

Sahnemuhmuh


----------



## Schlaviner (28. Februar 2010)

Mir is heut ein Hasselhuf übern weg gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem von Bekannten : 
Puschteküchl
Wurschtbrot
Hauobendrauf

Hab auch schon ne priesterin gesehen die hieß Schnuckele..nen Jäger daneben der hieß Buckele un das hunterpet Muckele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem in ner hero ne ganz nette kombi 

Zubreit,Argbreit und Sehrbreit


----------



## Crudelus (28. Februar 2010)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Maxugon


----------



## Morfelpotz (28. Februar 2010)

ähhm 

- Lassmiranda
- Dennsiewillja


----------



## Sabrina1 (28. Februar 2010)

hallo,

Pixelhunter finde ich gut.

Grüße S.


----------



## CKASS (28. Februar 2010)

Für die, die gerne im /2er Rechtschreibfehler korrigieren:p

Dudendude


----------



## Braamséry (28. Februar 2010)

Plzdnthateme

unergleichbar, find ich echt gut, war auch total niedlich wenn sie mal im TS gesprochen hat als wenn sie ihren Namen vertritt, immer schütern. War auf jedenfall ne gute Zeit^^


----------



## Imperious (28. Februar 2010)

ja Arnoldschwarzeneger


----------



## Gott92 (28. Februar 2010)

Darween schrieb:


> Werregenzone (WhoRainZone) ihr wisst wahrscheinlich was der Name sagen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Low-Mage heißt so =/

BTW: Poorboy find ich toll


----------



## MediesTsu (28. Februar 2010)

Ich komm bis heute nicht über einen Tauren Krieger hinweg der an mir vorbeilief mit dem schönen Namen

CordinBleu

mein Mann erstellte sich daraufhin eine Tauren Dame die den Namen

Steak

für sich beanspruchen durfte.


----------



## Revgamer (28. Februar 2010)

Killnixgud


----------



## Hiemalitempore (28. Februar 2010)

Mein Schurke auf Kill'Jaeden heißt Gamskampla

Ich hab auch noch nen Tauren Schami auf Frostmourne mit dem Namen Ursprungbua
Ich finde das passt ganz gut für nen Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder was für Fans mein Orc TK heist Bückstabü.

Mfg


----------



## TheEwanie (28. Februar 2010)

Der klassiker: Käsekruste

Etwas unbekannt: FLEISCHWUNDE!


----------



## Puk3y (28. Februar 2010)

Cowgummi (tauren schami)


----------



## Idekoon (28. Februar 2010)

Insxsicht


----------



## Kjeldorn (28. Februar 2010)

Nationalelf 
 	oder 
 Mikehawk,Mikelitoris


----------



## Kerosin22 (28. Februar 2010)

Mein char heist Idontknow ^^ und der char von nem kumpel heist whoisthetank


----------



## zakuma (28. Februar 2010)

Shadowkiller
Faceschmelzor
und
Elitesniper

in der Gilde lords of Ownage


----------



## Slayed (28. Februar 2010)

Nen Priester Namens Razzinger (oder so ähnlich geschrieben) gesehen! Musste echt schmunzeln.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (28. Februar 2010)

Ugeziu.

Ich hab auch mal auf die Tastatur gehauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaWenz (1. März 2010)

Name für nen 
- Taurenkrieger: Rindersteak
- Dudu: 	Hüttenkäse
- Magier: 	Lichtwerk
- Wl: 	Abrakadabra


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. März 2010)

bananenbutterbrot


----------



## Tennissen (1. März 2010)

Duschlampe


----------



## michael92 (1. März 2010)

Lauchgemüse


----------



## Chaosstep (1. März 2010)

Johnnywuchtig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palladin (1. März 2010)

also drei twinks von mir heissen:

schlagbohrer (gnom-schurke)
stahlbohrer (gnom-krieger)
holzbohrer (nachtelf-dudu)


----------



## VHRobi (1. März 2010)

CORNFLAKES!


----------



## michael92 (1. März 2010)

Ich hab einen Char der gar nicht existiert "Areafiftytwo"


----------



## Kankru (1. März 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, solche Namen von Gegenständen als Charname findet ihr lustig? Sowas wie Senfglas, Duschvorhang etc?
Ich nicht!
Bei uns in der Gilde gibt es einen der Online heißt und einen der Offline heißt, wenn also Online offline geht und Online online kommt herrscht verwirrung!


----------



## Super PePe (1. März 2010)

Hunter: Sthompson mit seinem Kampfschwein "PicLebowski"


----------



## Silentotter (1. März 2010)

morgen,
also für Platte-Träger find ich Büchsenfleisch super.
für ne pala dame würde ich Zerschmetterling vorschlagen.
und mein dudu heißt zum beispiel ScoobyDudu, na den wink gemerkt^^


----------



## Stolltheke (1. März 2010)

Tauren Dudu : Rinderhaut weils nen Rind ist und Rinderhaut nen Anderes Wort für Leder ist passt zum Dudu.

nen DK weibchen finde ich ganz lustich : "Todesrita" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ironie ^^ 

Taure: Bullover ^^

Taure Weiblich : MuhKuh

Tauren jäger : Muhlinex

nen Untoter: Wyrmfutter

B11 : Langohr, Spitzohr oder sowas in der art

Orc: Scharfzahn (wobei es einem Jägerpet besser steht der name)

Troll : Dingo


ach ja und der klassiker : "HORST" ^^


----------



## HansiHansenHans (1. März 2010)

Schamilippe
Schamihaar
Roxxxstor
Roxxxxxor
Roxxxxxxxor
Gimpi
Nob
Djbobo
Palawadin
Palanormal
Palalleldin
Brutalschurke
Hordenhasser
Allipawner
Brottopf
NEMESIS
Milf (Moms I .....)
Gilf (Grannies I ...)
Uilf (Undeads I ...) 
Gearscorer
MaxDps
Huckepack
Diggensäck
Klötenklaus
SchurkeX
Legolas
Légolas
Lègolas
Lêgolas
Lególas
Legòlas
Legôlas
Legolás
Legolàs
Légólas
Lêgólâs
Lègólâs
Legohlas
Sackflöhe
Burgerking
Damageking
Hunteritem


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit ScoobyMoo?


----------



## Slox (1. März 2010)

mein Mage: Wingding
mein Druide: Säbelzahnkuh
mein Schurke: Faustoderwas


----------



## Slox (1. März 2010)

Carsten als Magier find ich auch lustig


----------



## Latharíl (1. März 2010)

*grübel*

hexer: lockybalboa
schurke: kornflake
reservierter worgname: whorgasm, worgina, worganfreeman, worgypotter
shadow: britneyfears
mage: taurentampon *ich glaub, der musste sich umbenennen*

um mal einige aus meim näheren bekanntenkries zu nennen xD


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

Slox schrieb:


> Carsten als Magier find ich auch lustig


Wobei Carsten auch für jede andere Klasse irre witzig ist. Sogar ohne WoW...


----------



## Thebambam (1. März 2010)

Vulgärbär


----------



## Yagilrallae (1. März 2010)

Weil es schon länger nicht mehr erwähnt wurde:

*Maxugon*


oder:
- Opj Kojik (faceroll)
- Derda (für Verwirrung bei Aufteilung diverser Personen im raid)
- werwo (für Verwirrung bei Aufteilung diverser Personen im raid)
- Ich	(für Verwirrung bei Aufteilung diverser Personen im raid)


----------



## Satako-Baum (1. März 2010)

Ich kenne einen Tankkrieger der heißt: Aggro
Oder nen Kumpel von mir deren Chars heißen: "Tierwurst", "Blutwurst", Bockwurst", "Schnitzelohr" etc. ...

~Sata~


----------



## Primordial (1. März 2010)

Einen Hexenmeister namens Harrydotter gesehn, fand ihr sehr gut


----------



## Lacurac (1. März 2010)

Da war mal ein Schamane  der hieß: Schamingbär oder so. Also wie das Klopapier


----------



## Messerset (1. März 2010)

Mein erster Char war Hexer auf Hordenseite und hieß Hinkebein. Den Namen fand ich toll.

Mein zweiter Char war ein Schurke und hieß Todgeburt, den Namen musste ich aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen ändern. Zu Messerset.


----------



## Barnes66 (1. März 2010)

Der geilste von dem ich mal hörte war: Körperklaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sah ich den Städten noch: Mathelehrer,Briefkasten,ichwarsnet,ichkomme....da war noch einer. komme aber grad nicht drauf.


----------



## Zomgitsrub (1. März 2010)

Kuhmuhnist für n Tauren,nur Hexenmeister in der Kombination (noch) nicht möglich


----------



## DiemoX (1. März 2010)

Nadulutscher und Alinixschuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (1. März 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Nadulutscher und Alinixschuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mahahaha wie geil xD "Ali nix Schuld!" herrlich


----------



## Buck1985 (1. März 2010)

Mein Gnom Hexenmeister heisst Gnominator


----------



## Druda (1. März 2010)

Lapscows


----------



## Maximolider (2. März 2010)

nehmen wir doch einfach.....

maxugon.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergej Sch. (2. März 2010)

Hm mein tipp wär mal...

Afk

Warindir

Waskuckstdu

Enteenteente

Arthas

Æpix

Freeloot

Dunòób

Haha

loladin ( super für Paladine )

Aggroschwein

Chucknorris

ichwarhir

Hm... mein wortschatz ist lehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (3. März 2010)

Pflegedienst
Onduty
Powerranger
_The Blue Oyster (Insider aus_ Police Academy)
Healwardurch


----------



## Loktaar (3. März 2010)

Orcgasmus


----------



## Manotis (10. Mai 2010)

Hab mal nen Tauren namens Muhmuhmann im bg rumrennen sehen. Ab und an treffen ich den sogar in den bgs dann muss ich immer lachen


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Pukamon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Pala (10. Mai 2010)

Jetzt kommts:

Nen 2v2 Team: PwnerRangers

die Spieler: Peterpwn
 	Rapwnzel xD


----------



## Myrddin_Shattrath (10. Mai 2010)

abend.

für nen untoten hexer würd ich zum bleistift folgende nehmen:

maganex
morsaw
nex
morituri
excym

mfg


----------



## Quahodron (10. Mai 2010)

naja hier Helmhut


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

Stinkzahn


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (10. Mai 2010)

Eben auf der Nachtwache nen Paladin mit namen Guyfags gesehn, musste ich schonmal drüber schmunzeln.

Ansonsten, nen guter Bekannter hatte nen Schami namens Orcasmus, und der andere hiess Lollomat - sein twink: Lollomatrix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (10. Mai 2010)

Mir gefallen meine Namen immernoch am besten, naja sonst hätte ich sie nicht gewählt^^
Cornflakes 80 Tankpala --> ja wie bloss auf den Namen gekommen? War gerade am Cornflakes essen^^
Gemüse 80 Schurke --> sollte den Namen von einem Gemüse habe, nach etwa 2h überlegen dachte, hey warum nicht einfach Gemüse?^^
Kokosnuss 77 Priesterin --> Hässliche lange Trollfrau mit Palmenfrisur..
Panchovilla 80 Druide --> passt irgendwie zu meinem Tauren, mit dem grossen HDZ1 Sombrero
Daddycool 50 Schamane --> darum: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=E5gNYVia2rg
Lazerwoman 66 Magierin --> Lazer Collection "imma firin mah Lazor!"


----------



## Sheranduel (10. Mai 2010)

HeartsFear

Sollte für nen Hexer passen.
Mal schauen wer die Anspielung versteht.


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2010)

Threadleichenfledderer











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishiban (11. Mai 2010)

Hab mal nen Mage gesehen, der hieß WoWOpfer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arjen R (11. Mai 2010)

Mein Schami heißt Opferklopfer <3
sons hätte ich noch Manfred


----------



## szene333 (11. Mai 2010)

Aufsitzrasenmäher


----------



## Philine (11. Mai 2010)

_ich weiss ja nicht wieso, aber ist es für einige Leute echt zu schwer
einen *vernünftigen* Rollenspielnamen auszusuchen ?_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPoison (11. Mai 2010)

Haudrufwinix


----------



## Gurzjil_ (11. Mai 2010)

Lauchgemüse !?


----------



## Polchen (11. Mai 2010)

Arschimonde


----------



## Bodvarr (11. Mai 2010)

-Bananenkrieger
-Hexenmeistöööör
-Graveworm (als untoter)
-critaholic
-timmäää


----------



## Nartass (11. Mai 2010)

Also meine kleine Gnomen (es gibt einfach nicht besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Hexenmeisterin heisst *Dotzilla*


----------



## Krazi (11. Mai 2010)

pixelhaufen


----------



## benbaehm (11. Mai 2010)

mein druide heißt 'Radau'

habe dann noch einen mage 'Tohuwabohu'

uns dann so n paar anderen namen, die aber net witzig sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (11. Mai 2010)

"Ich" und "Mich"
die Name sind Ideal für alle diejenigen, die beim Bosskampf schon mit dem "Knöpfedrücken" Probleme haben und sich dafür Addons besorgen. Denn damit vereinfachen sie ihre Kommunikation im TS während der Buffphase, dem Bosskampf und sonstigen mehrgleisigen Aktionen in WoW


----------



## Dogarn (11. Mai 2010)

keuledieeule


----------



## Baumi1980 (11. Mai 2010)

name meines kriegers : twisér
name meines schamis : sturmrufer

passten ganz gut fand ich


----------



## Elnor (11. Mai 2010)

Hexer -> Harrydotter


----------



## Jamaican (11. Mai 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Maxugon[/font]


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (11. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> _ich weiss ja nicht wieso, aber ist es für einige Leute echt zu schwer
> einen *vernünftigen* Rollenspielnamen auszusuchen ?_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sign.

Wenn ich schon sehe welche Namen ihr cool findet. Harrydotter, Gemüse (!?), Kokusnuss , Shadowpowner was weiß ich noch. Also wenn ihr nicht tag täglich dafür geflamed werdet dann weiß ich auch nicht. Aber gibt ja wohl viele Leute die auf solche Namen stehen. Ich nenne meinen nächsten Char mal "Dêstrôyér". Und ich dachte immer ich wäre so unkreativ. Aber wenn ich euch so ansehe dann gehts mir da viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Man muss sich mal vorstellen wie das sich im TS anhören würde. Gemüse bitte BR auf _______. Gemüse lauf aus dem Feuer !!! Heilt Gemüse!


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

das ist ja doch eben das lustige [Gemüse BR auf ___], bis jetzt habe ich nur immer positive rückmeldungen bekommen.
Sobald Blizzard sagt, alle müssen einen RP gerechten Namen haben, dann wird es auch so sein.
Nur weil paar wenige Spieler darüber meckern, hat es nix zu bedeuten. Man kann nie alle Menschen zufrieden stellen.
Spiele mal auf einem normalen Server, siehst die Leute nehmen das viel lockerer. Gemüse ist dabei noch harmlos.

Einmal wurde doch geflamed, ich kam in eine Randomgruppe und einer von einem RP Server schrieb:
Hat nichteinmal den anstand erst zu begrüssen "boah du musst bestimmt so ein 12jähriges kiddy sein, wenn man sich deinen namen anschaut" (cornflakes)
Ich sag selfowned... was für ein eindruck macht jemand, der nichtmal begrüssen kann und einen beleidigt, ohne vorher mit dem gesprochen zu haben?
Hätte natürlich auf sein niveau gehen können und antworten mit "hdf l2p noob", aber das ist nicht meine art und verwende nur in extremen fällen.


----------



## Serephit (11. Mai 2010)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Maxugon



Maxugon


----------



## Swissler (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde Steinbeisser, seines Zeichens Zwergenschurke, einer der besten Namen. Leider spielt er nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere tolle Namen:
Puralux
Kagayaku
Erdnuckel
Glomandir
Sapperlot
Gotthart
Lumith
Brummkhaan
usw.

Natürlich sind oder waren die jeweiligen tolle Mitspieler in und um unsere Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



holy greets


----------



## Serephit (11. Mai 2010)

Dark_Pala schrieb:


> Jetzt kommts:
> 
> Nen 2v2 Team: PwnerRangers
> 
> ...



das ist zu geil


----------



## Skandy (11. Mai 2010)

Gnom


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

Gestern als paar Userprofile angeschaut hab..
Ein Gnom namens "Antivirus".. einfach geil^^


----------



## Kabooom254 (11. Mai 2010)

Ginalisa fand ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (11. Mai 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Hexer -> Harrydotter



nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns aufm Server gibs nen Holypriest namens "Pflaster"


----------



## Ellesime (11. Mai 2010)

Noch aus Classic Zeiten in Erinnerung:
Rindeastwood,Tauren Druide
Modermeier,Untoter..Klasse habi vergessen
Frostituierte,Untote Magierin
Sanitöter,Untoter Shadowpriest
Aschenblödl,Gnom Hexe
Altetrulla,Nachtelf Schurke 
Kanwasamglas,Gnom...Klasse vergessen


----------



## dudubaum (11. Mai 2010)

kühlschrank
derforrester
weichkeks
lolnefrau


----------



## whikkedsick (11. Mai 2010)

Gutenachtischlampen


----------



## Gromark (11. Mai 2010)

Maxugon


----------



## comertz_pole (11. Mai 2010)

Örkel
Tentakelkopf
Mojojojo


----------



## DerOberkanober (11. Mai 2010)

Baum Druide: ParisHealton
Affli Warlock: Dmgdotcom

fand die ganz witzig


----------



## Magistinus (11. Mai 2010)

Palatschinke


----------



## Eisenqube (11. Mai 2010)

Nun mal meine Charnamen:

Tornada (Nachtelf-Schurkin)
Krottenkraut (Blutelf-Magier)
Fröhn (Troll-Priester)
Vulkow (Tauren-Schami)
Penetrant (Blutelf-Hexer)
Tieramisu (Blutelf-Jägerin)
Paranoidia (Bludelf-Paladine)


----------



## Philine (11. Mai 2010)

VHRobi schrieb:


> das ist ja doch eben das lustige [Gemüse BR auf ___], bis jetzt habe ich nur immer positive rückmeldungen bekommen.
> Sobald Blizzard sagt, alle müssen einen RP gerechten Namen haben, dann wird es auch so sein.
> Nur weil paar wenige Spieler darüber meckern, hat es nix zu bedeuten. Man kann nie alle Menschen zufrieden stellen.
> Spiele mal auf einem normalen Server, siehst die Leute nehmen das viel lockerer. Gemüse ist dabei noch harmlos.
> ...



es ist aber ja ein *Rollenspiel* (sollte man bedenken) und kein ich bin nen mich mal wie eine Käsesorte Spiel ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magistinus (11. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, mein Gnom Magier -> Gnominisator


----------



## HostileRecords (11. Mai 2010)

Schamhaarne > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altafalta (11. Mai 2010)

Als Hexe vllt:

Lassmiranda

oder

Dennsiewillja


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. Mai 2010)

Altafalta schrieb:


> Als Hexe vllt:
> 
> Lassmiranda
> 
> ...


Als Hunter Lassmiranda und das pet dennsiewillja.


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> es ist aber ja ein *Rollenspiel* (sollte man bedenken) und kein ich bin nen mich mal wie eine Käsesorte Spiel !


Sagt aber auch keiner das man es nicht darf... oder?
Brauchen darüber auch nicht zu reden welche namen passen oder nicht. 
Währe Blizzard dagegen, dann würde man auch nicht mit Gorgonzola in einer Gruppe sein.
Dafür hat Blizzard eben die RP Server geschaffen, damit man sich nicht wegen solchen Namen aufregen muss.


----------



## pingu77 (11. Mai 2010)

Slize.


----------

